

Hasbro tells Asus its Transformer Prime better transform its name  - lemieux
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/12/hasbro-to-asus-your-transformer-prime-better-transform-its-name.ars

======
jeffool
Wow. I'd assumed that's bought rights, as was done with "Droid" from Lucas.
Who in the hell thought this would go unlitigated?

